# Flaked gold



## Noxx (Jun 28, 2008)

A few pics. About a troy oz gold.


----------



## Lou (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice. It looks like a lot more gold than only 18g!


Lou


----------



## Noxx (Jun 29, 2008)

You are right Lou. I forgot that the 18 grams is only the floculated gold !  The big button and the bar weight about 7 grams each 

Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 29, 2008)

Nox, i think i have to give you some suggests how to make ingots with graphite molds...


----------



## Noxx (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, your ingots look much better than mine. I'm open to any suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks good 8)


----------

